# Some New Pics For You! =)



## hoosier (Jul 24, 2008)

here are a few new pics for yall. enjoy!! :-D 














i hope you like them! :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Markie (Jul 24, 2008)

You have a very pretty tegu!


----------



## hoosier (Jul 24, 2008)

thank you guys!!!
i also ment to add this one =)
look at those chubby cheeks lol


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful tegu! Looks very healthy and happy!


----------



## ColdThirst (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice pics. Looks like a good camera you were using to


----------



## hoosier (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks, and yup it is a good camera. lol its a nikon D-40 i got for graduation :-D i just cant wait for te telescopic lens :-D


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 24, 2008)

That is a very healthy looking Tegu. You have done well with that one.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 24, 2008)

man how much did you pay fir that cam i know its a nikkon..they are my fav


----------



## hoosier (Jul 24, 2008)

its a d-40. i got it as a grad gift but i believe it was somewhere around $600  
i LOVE this camera. i have taken ALOT of really good pics with it. i can post some if requested. lol


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 24, 2008)

i thought they were that much tehy have them at sams for 600


----------



## hoosier (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah, like i said though i got it as a grad gift so i really have no clue. lol but i have to say it takes some amazing pics. i just cant wait for the next lens. the only problem is that its $250 lol


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 24, 2008)

Great pics bro. Glad to see you always have her outside [email protected]


----------



## hoosier (Jul 25, 2008)

i take him out whenever the weather permits. its missouri so the weather is nuts. it was 99 one day this week and then barely hit 70 the next and has been raining for 3 days. lol


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! That first one is a great close-up! I can't manage to get my camera to take anything that looks that detailed!


----------



## hoosier (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah i love how detailed and clear the pics come out in good light. but if you want a close up, check this one out:


----------

